# PS Elements 7 - Hintergrund transparent machen bzw. durch Wolken ersetzen



## Stormmaster (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Header in einer Website mit einem weiss-grauen Hintergrund. Dort würde ich die gesamte weisse Fläche gerne durch einen leicht transparenten Sommerhimmel mit Wolken ersetzen. Dabei darf aber die Abmessung des Headers kein bisschen verändert werden, weil sonst die Website nicht mehr passt.

Header und Wolken im Anhang...


----------



## Stormmaster (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mir hier wirklich keiner helfen ?


----------

